# Swirching from Gnome to KDE in Fedora 8



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2007)

How do you do this, I just installed off the x86 iso.

i know the live cd uses KDE, can i switch from the installation.

edit: can the switchdesk command change it permanently "preserved after reboot"


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2007)

i don't know how to swirch. please explain to me what this "swirching" is that you speak of.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i don't know how to swirch. please explain to me what this "swirching" is that you speak of.



its called a typo... thanks for your input.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 11, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> its called a typo... thanks for your input.



Hahaha I smell toast!

Eh, I'd use trusty ol' Google on this one. Someone, somewhere, has probably already made a guide to it or something close.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 11, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> How do you do this, I just installed off the x86 iso.
> 
> i know the live cd uses KDE, can i switch from the installation.
> 
> edit: can the switchdesk command change it permanently "preserved after reboot"


There's a drop-down box on the login screen to select KDE. I don't remember off hand, but it's either an option right in the menu to make it a permanent change, or a pop-up prompt asks you if you want it to be permanent.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i don't know how to swirch. please explain to me what this "swirching" is that you speak of.



Random makes me laugh.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Random makes me laugh.



thanks for your input as well...



Wile E said:


> There's a drop-down box on the login screen to select KDE. I don't remember off hand, but it's either an option right in the menu to make it a permanent change, or a pop-up prompt asks you if you want it to be permanent.



as for you thanks alot i'll look into it when im home.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 11, 2007)

NP. Fedora running KDE is my preferred distro as well. Just getting ready to download 8. Does the ver 8 installer play nicer with ntfs disks this time around?


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> NP. Fedora running KDE is my preferred distro as well. Just getting ready to download 8. Does the ver 8 installer play nicer with ntfs disks this time around?



i havent had any issues with it yet, its reads everything perfectly, my XP partition, storage drive, and external, which Kubuntu didnt like doing.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

So, get it to default to KDE?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i don't know how to swirch. please explain to me what this "swirching" is that you speak of.



As usual, if you have nothing to add to a topic don't reply.


----------

